# Sticky  Want to rescue a ratty in need? Rat Rescues



## OnlyOno

_*Rat rescues*_

Heres a list of rat rescues for members to check out when looking for a new rat. 

Please PM an MOD to add or make updates to the list.

Name 
address
phone number
webiste



_*United States*_



*Alabama*

*Alaska*

*Arizona*
Glendale/Phoenix - Any Rat Rescue
www.anyratrescue.org
contact: Therese at [email protected]

northern AZ - Aamanda's Misfits
www.geocities.com/aamandasmisfits/
contact: Aamanda at [email protected]
** specializes in taking in aggressive rats, generally doesn't adopt out

Scottsdale - Ratrieval Rat Rescue & Sanctuary for Small Exotic Pets
www.ratrieval.com
contact: [email protected]

*Arkansas*

*California*
Central Valley - Lorie's Little Angels
www.lorieham.com/rescue
contact: [email protected]

Los Angeles - Rockstar Rats
www.rockstarrats.com/
contact: [email protected]

San Diego - Wee Companions
www.weecompanions.com/
contact: Fenella at [email protected]

San Francisco (greater area) - Rattie Ratz
http://www.rattieratz.com/
contact: [email protected] or 1-888-LUV-RATZ

San Rafael - Bay Area Rats/Animal Care and Adoption Network
http://www.bayarearats.com/
contact: bay[email protected]

Santa Rosa - North Star Rescue
http://www.northstarrescue.org/
contact: [email protected]

*Colorado*

*Connecticut*
** see Mainely Rat Rescue in Maine
** see Kim's Ark in Massachusetts

*Delaware*

*Florida*
West Palm Beach - Florida Rat Rescue
http://floridaratrescue.webs.com/
contact: [email protected] or [email protected]

*Georgia

*Atlanta - Georgia Rat Rescue
http://garatrescue.homestead.com/index.html
contact: [email protected]

*Hawaii*

*Idaho*

*Illinois*
** see Happy Endings in Indiana

*Indiana*
Columbia City - Happy Endings/Exotic Animal Rescue & Pet Sanctuary
http://hleughmyer.tripod.com/
contact: 

*Iowa*
** see Capital City Rat Rescue in Nebraska

*Kansas*
** see Capital City Rat Rescue in Nebraska

*Kentucky*
** see Happy Endings in Indiana

Louisville - Furrbutt Farms
http://sfassler0.tripod.com/
contact: Sanda at [email protected] or (502)767- 3784

*Louisiana*

*Maine*
**see Kim's Ark in Massachusetts

Falmouth - Mainely Rat Rescue
http://www.mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/
contact: [email protected]

*Maryland*
Frederick - Small Angels Rescue
www.smallangelsrescue.org
contact: [email protected]

*Massachusetts*
** see Mainely Rat Rescue in Maine

Kim's Ark Rat Rescue
http://www.kimsarkrescue.org/
contact: [email protected]

*Michigan*
** see Happy Endings in Indiana

Yspilanti - Huron Valley Rat Rescue
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI553.html
contact: [email protected]

*Minnesota*

*Mississippi*

*Missouri*

*Montana*

*Nebraska*
Omaha - Capital City Rat Rescue
http://www.capitalcityratrescue.com/
contact: Staci at [email protected]

*Nevada*

*New Hampshire*
** see Mainely Rat Rescue in Maine
** see Kim's Ark in Massachusetts

*New Jersey*
** see Kim's Ark in Massachusetts

*New Mexico*

*New York*
** see Mainely Rat Rescue in Maine
** see Kim's Ark in Massachusetts

*North Carolina*

*North Dakota*

*Ohio*
** see Happy Endings in Indiana

Cincinnati - Rattie Love Rescue
http://rattie-love.com/
contact: Kim at [email protected]
** currently on hiatus due to Kim's health (Sept 08)

*Oklahoma*

*Oregon*

*Pennsylvania*
** see Kim's Ark in Massachusetts

Philadelphia - Rat Chick Rat Rescue & Advocacy Group
http://www.ratchickratrescue.com/
contact: Maria at [email protected]

*Rhode Island*
** see Kim's Ark in Massachusetts

*South Carolina*

*South Dakota*
Winner - Star's Rat Rescue
http://www.starsratrescue.com/
contact: [email protected]

*Tennessee*

*Texas*

*Utah*

*Vermont*
** see Mainely Rat Rescue in Maine
** see Kim's Ark in Massachusetts

*Virginia*

*Washington*
Seattle-ish - Key to a Rats Heart Rattery & Rescue
http://www.freewebs.com/ratkey/
contact: [email protected]

Seattle - Best Little Rabbit, Rodent, & Ferret House
http://www.rabbitrodentferret.org/rabbitrodentferret.org/index.asp
contact: [email protected]

*West Virginia*

*Wisconsin*
** see Happy Endings in Indiana

*Wyoming*

_________________________________________________

_*Canada*_

Vancouver, BC - Little Mischief Rescue
http://www.littlemischiefrescue.org/
contact: Simone at [email protected]

Burnaby, BC - Small Animal Rescue Society
http://www.smallanimalrescue.org/
contact: [email protected]

_________________________________________________

_*United Kingdom*_

Bristol - Avon Small Animal Rescue
http://www.avonsmallanimalrescue.co.uk/
contact: Sharon at [email protected]

Kent - Cavy Rescue/Recycle a Rodent
http://www.cavyrescue.co.uk/
contact: Jason & Stella Hulott at [email protected]

Lancashire - Spoiled Rats!
http://spoiled-rats.webs.com/
contact: Laura at [email protected]

Lincolnshire - Lincoln Rat Rescue
http://www.freewebs.com/lincolnratrescue
contact: Neil & Hayley at [email protected]

Woodgreen Animal Shelters
London, Heyden, and Godmanchester (HQ) locations
http://www.woodgreen.org.uk/home.asp
contact: [email protected]

_________________________________________________

_*Australia*_

Perth - Perth Rat Rescue & Rehab
http://www.ratrieval.com/
contact: [email protected] (also, [email protected])


----------



## ration1802

*Re: The *Official* Rat Rescue Guide*

Just for info purposes, the URLs to the previously discussed rescues etc

http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=6272.html

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=5870.html

Thanks so much for this list OnlyOno!


----------

